# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smartwatch, smart clock >  VivoWatch, smartwatch, ASUS, Fremont, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - ASUS

Home page - asus.com/VivoWatch/ASUS_VivoWatch

----------


## Airicist

Article "Asus VivoWatch might be the smartwatch of your dreams with 10-day battery life"

by Malarie Gokey
April 13, 2015

----------

